# Guess the Morph Date!



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Thanks to a very generous dart frogger, I have my very first green-legged lamasi tadpole with some brand new hindlegs! Now the question remains- how long does it take to them to morph out once they reach this stage? 

Here's a pic of the adorable little guy as of 10 minutes ago:










Any guesses as to when this little guy is going to make it out on his own?


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

no guess... but i had to say i love how lamasi have the yellow tip on their nose so early  my azureus tads are at about the same stage as your tad too


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Probably another 30-45 days with water temperature and feeding being important variables. You will know that he/she is getting closer by the appearance of pattern (stripes/color) on the back and you can also look for the development of the not yet emerged front legs by 'candling' the tad - looking at it from below while shining a light through its body.

These fellows can develop pretty quickly though and I've seen a significance range in development times so you might get a surprise early. Or sometimes they are laggards....doesn't seem to impact the health of the froglets though. 

Good luck. Development looks good so far.

Bill


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

joeyo90 said:


> no guess... but i had to say i love how lamasi have the yellow tip on their nose so early  my azureus tads are at about the same stage as your tad too


Aren't they adorable?! He also has a teeny tiny dot on his chin. I can't believe how fast he's growing! 

Congrats on your azureus tads!


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Probably another 30-45 days with water temperature and feeding being important variables. You will know that he/she is getting closer by the appearance of pattern (stripes/color) on the back and you can also look for the development of the not yet emerged front legs by 'candling' the tad - looking at it from below while shining a light through its body.
> 
> These fellows can develop pretty quickly though and I've seen a significance range in development times so you might get a surprise early. Or sometimes they are laggards....doesn't seem to impact the health of the froglets though.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill! 

Thanks for all the info! 30-45 days? I'll take it! He can take all the time he needs- I really enjoy watching him grow. 

I just tried "candling" a few minutes ago. Looks like there's a little something going on on the right side, but I have really no clue what I'm looking at. I'm halfway tempted to buy a microscope to really check things out... I'd love to be able to take a closer look.

***Edit***

I just pulled out my camera and snapped a pic of him with the light underneath the container. Here's how it turned out: 










Click below for a full-sized pic: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v345/FoxHunt006/arethosefrontlegs.jpg


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

We've got a few stripes and spots!

Sorry about the over-exposure, but I couldn't capture the markings without a little tooling around with the lighting.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I see some distinct elbows there so it won't be long 

Looking good. Nice strong back legs.

Bill


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

whoa Bill, you're good!

Look what I found when I got home from work tonight? Less than 24 hours later....










He's so cute, I can't stand it! 

How do his legs look to you? This is the first dart frog I've ever watched morph, so I want to get a second opinion. I'm just worried that he's going to end up with a last minute case of spindly or something... :shock:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

No spnidly here, all looks good. 

My personal experience is that SLS in gl lamasi is rare although I do occationally get "stubby" hindlimbs in <5% of offspring. Stubby being completly different than underdeveloped (spindly) and the frogs are uneffected in captivity. No worries though, your guy looks good.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

All legs look good and you should be able to see that the tad/froglet is capable of flexibly moving the front legs which is a good sign. In cases of SLS or other skeletal muscular problems, the front legs just sort of hang out with limited flexing at least in my experience,

I second that GL Lamasi don't seem to have much SLS or other issues for that matter.

Good luck!

Bill


----------

